# Red berries...



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Might these be the berries that cedar
waxwings target in the fall, year round? I’ve read they migrate. Never have seen one. I want a photo of some. Thanks.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Could be. I see them throughout the winter with robins and starlings near Meridian Mall near lansing. They have a ton of fruiting trees. Crabapple, flowering pears, etc. that seem too keep the birds happy


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes

I once stopped at a fast food restaurant along a very busy stretch of US 31. I was eating in front of 2 of those trees in the dead of winter when a flock of cedar waxwings came in for lunch. Was great to see them.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Once in a great while you’ll see pine grosbeaks and Bohemian waxwings mixed in too. Awesome sights


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

If you aren’t able to get pics this winter, next year spend some time wading your local rivers and creeks. 

I do a lot of fly fishing and very frequently see groups of cedar waxwings flitting about the water chasing bugs. 

The bonus is they will sit on a branch on the bank after a sortie to grab a rest, so you’ll have plenty of time for pics.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Same experience for me on the rivers. We used to called them day bats from the way they hunt bugs. Such cool birds.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I went back with the BigLens but did not 
see them. This is in Muskegon. I thought they migrate and that I had lost the chance til next year.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

finlander said:


> I went back with the BigLens but did not
> see them. This is in Muskegon. I thought they migrate and that I had lost the chance til next year.


Rent a canoe and float the river near Thornapple access. See them all the time there in the summer.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

finlander said:


> I went back with the BigLens but did not
> see them. This is in Muskegon. I thought they migrate and that I had lost the chance til next year.


I grew up in Allegan county and we had them on our feeder all winter . Have not seen one in years miss seeing them


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Scout 2 said:


> I grew up in Allegan county and we had them on our feeder all winter . Have not seen one in years miss seeing them


They don’t look real, with how shiny the yellow is on their tails and wing tips. Very special birds.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

We had pines on the west side of our house down there and they lived in those pines. The river ran thru the back of our land and ise to see them there along with a loot of kingfishers


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Scout 2 said:


> We had pines on the west side of our house down there and they lived in those pines. The river ran thru the back of our land and ise to see them there along with a loot of kingfishers


What a joy that must’ve been.

last week I stopped at Muskegon Lake and there were 2 kingfishers chattering. Another really special bird.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Ever see the pilated wood peckers. We have a bunch of them here. They come to the feeder and chase any thing else away. I see them out back when I am hunting. There is a beaver pond that goes across the back of our land and the neighbors on each side . They like the dead trees in the pond


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I read that you need to put out fruit to attract them.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Scout 2 said:


> Ever see the pilated wood peckers. We have a bunch of them here. They come to the feeder and chase any thing else away. I see them out back when I am hunting. There is a beaver pond that goes across the back of our land and the neighbors on each side . They like the dead trees in the pond


Once in a while when fishing. There are a couple I see at Pines Point and 1 I’ve seen where the Baldwin River joins the PM

The emerald ash borer has been bad for trees but good for hungry woodpecker.

When we lived amongst 100 year old oak trees in North Muskegon, we had red headed woodpeckers. Those were a real treat, except for our neighbor who had them do serious damage to his cedar sided house.


----------

